# What's a router and ethernet adapter???



## ItsMe (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a DSL modem connected to my PC. My satellite receiver is across the room. What do I need to do to get DOD connected? A router or ethernet adapter, and what the heck are they?
Thanks from a non tech-savvy person.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out this link http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

ItsMe said:


> I have a DSL modem connected to my PC. My satellite receiver is across the room. What do I need to do to get DOD connected? A router or ethernet adapter, and what the heck are they?
> Thanks from a non tech-savvy person.


A router is a device that will take the single ethernet connection from your DSL modem and allow you to connect multiple ethernet devices and share the single internet connection. These come in many shapes in sizes, the most common in the home network configuration is called a wireless router. It provides the same function as a standard router and also adds a wireless interface to access to the home network and internet connection from various wireless devices such as latops, blackberries, etc. 
By 'ethernet adpater', I assume you mean a 'Wireless adapter'. This would be used in the case where you have an ethernet capable device (such as a DirecTV HD DVR) but cannot get a network cable to it. By attaching a wireless adapter you can connect the 'non-wireless' device to the network using the wireless network conection provided by the router.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

ItsMe said:


> I have a DSL modem connected to my PC. My satellite receiver is across the room. What do I need to do to get DOD connected? A router or ethernet adapter, and what the heck are they?
> Thanks from a non tech-savvy person.


I have my receiver connected to a wired router behind my TV. If you can I would connect the receiver with a wired internet and not a wirlessless adapter if you can. Internet pluged into the reciever is so much faster than a wireless trust me. I used a wireless connection with my PS3 and it was so slow comapred to the wired connection. I know it is harder to do by running cables thru walls and attic but if you can I would.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Another option is powerline networking. In this case an adapter is connected to the router and plugged into an electrical socket and another adapter is connected in the same way to your router. The signal is conducted over your house wiring. Directv sells these devices, rated for 85 Mbps, for $25 each, which is a better price than comparible units. Under a few circumstances (outlets connected to different circuit breaker panels), don't always work, but they are a simple solution and are typically plug and play.

If possible, a direct wired cable is your best (and least expensive) choice.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

mauijiminar said:


> I have my receiver connected to a wired router behind my TV. If you can I would connect the receiver with a wired internet and not a wirlessless adapter if you can. Internet pluged into the reciever is so much faster than a wireless trust me. I used a wireless connection with my PS3 and it was so slow comapred to the wired connection. I know it is harder to do by running cables thru walls and attic but if you can I would.


You must have either a real SLOW wireless or a real FAST internet. Any 802.11g or faster wireless link has more than enough thruput to outrun most residential internet connections. I get identical results on bandwidth tests via wireless laptop or wired desktop.


----------



## ItsMe (Jan 25, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> Another option is powerline networking. In this case an adapter is connected to the router and plugged into an electrical socket and another adapter is connected in the same way to your router. The signal is conducted over your house wiring. Directv sells these devices, rated for 85 Mbps, for $25 each, which is a better price than comparible units.  Under a few circumstances (outlets connected to different circuit breaker panels), don't always work, but they are a simple solution and are typically plug and play.
> 
> If possible, a direct wired cable is your best (and least expensive) choice.


So I would need to buy a router, connect it to my modem, and then connect the router to the powerline adapter; then, plug the satellite receiver into another poweline adapter....right?

There seems to be a lot of controversy about wireless, I'm not sure if it would be cost effective to go that way.

So I'm looking at shelling out $25 each for powerline adapters and ??$$ for a router....is DOD worth it?


----------



## ItsMe (Jan 25, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> Check out this link


Wow, Oldschool: Dude! Not any of that stuff made sense to me.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

ItsMe said:


> So I would need to buy a router, connect it to my modem, and then connect the router to the powerline adapter; then, plug the satellite receiver into another poweline adapter....right?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of controversy about wireless, I'm not sure if it would be cost effective to go that way.
> 
> So I'm looking at shelling out $25 each for powerline adapters and ??$$ for a router....is DOD worth it?


It's only worth it if it's what you want? If you're going to use it, then it is worth it...if you're not....

A router can be had for as little as $40-50. I always recommend a router for a broadband internet connection, as it also (normally) has a built-in "firewall." The firewall is a means of providing some security for your computers, without the firewall your computer is (potentially) directly accessible from the Internet...by a hacker.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I think you can buy a networking package directly from DirecTV that would have everything you need.

Otherwise you can simply buy a router, plug your DSL modem into the rounter and then plug your computer into the router as well as your satellite receiver. That's about as simple as I can make it.


----------

